# buck broke into new moms pen!! nigerans...



## fmizula (Feb 15, 2012)

my little buckling just broke into the new mommas pen. her kids are just three weeks old. im pretty sure he got it in there as there was goopys comming out. could get concieve this soon after pregnancy? my vet says that goats are seasonal breders and wouldnt be in heat right now so she couldent concieve. she is nigerian though and i thought they were not seasonal breders. he said that i can give her meds after she is ten days along to assure pregnancy dosent take. he does nto think that is neccessary though. what do you guys think??


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know if Nigerians are seasonal breeders or not.

My ram, however, did breed his mom back in Fall 2009. Out popped two babies in Spring 2010. Only one survived (the one that died had symptoms as though he had a selenium deficiency), and his reason for living will be to be a pasture mate to my ram when all my sheep move to my house. And this year, my ram went _through_ the fence and bred his mom (again). So I will be expecting babies Memorial Day weekend if she took (which I'm 90% positive she did). So I think your doe should be fine.

I know some sheep will naturally breed every six months (such as Finnsheep and Romanovs). I'm not sure if goats will do the same thing, though.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

Nigerians cycle about every 21 days so chances are with 3 week old babies she is just coming back into heat. That's probably why he broke in.


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 15, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Nigerians cycle about every 21 days so chances are with 3 week old babies she is just coming back into heat. That's probably why he broke in.


X2


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 15, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## crazyland (Feb 15, 2012)

Very possible! 
I bought a doe that was bred right after she gave birth  I wasn't told that until after I had kids on the ground 4 months later. 
So she was bred at one month postpartum.


----------



## fmizula (Feb 15, 2012)

yeaH,  that is unfortunatly what i was thinking also. so have you heard of this ten day after "Pill" or injectable or something? lutalyase and estrumate i have heard of. but i thought he said a drug with a "p" name? im not sure as i was at work at the time. little bugger! he is like a foot and a half tall and jumped over four foot fencing. i dont know how. where there is a will there is a way i guess!


----------



## elevan (Feb 15, 2012)

fmizula said:
			
		

> yeaH,  that is unfortunatly what i was thinking also. so have you heard of this ten day after "Pill" or injectable or something? lutalyase and estrumate i have heard of. but i thought he said a drug with a "p" name? im not sure as i was at work at the time. little bugger! he is like a foot and a half tall and jumped over four foot fencing. i dont know how. where there is a will there is a way i guess!


I would ask for Lutalyse 2ml given IM.  Needs to be given at least 7 days post exposure.  My vet likes a 2nd dose given 3 weeks after the first (but most don't feel that is needed).


----------



## fmizula (Feb 16, 2012)

was your doe ok being re bred right after birth?  im sure it was at least uncomfortable for her! potential health issues?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 16, 2012)

You should wait at least 10 days after breeding happens to do Lutalyse or Estrumate. There has to be a corpus luteum in order for them to work. It actually doesn't matter what kind of animal it is to do this. Have done it tons of times on alpacas. My vet prefers to do it at 14 days to be absolutely sure there is a corpus luteum. Then you should only have to do it once.

Do not retain this pregnancy. This is not good for the doe.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 16, 2012)

Our vet recommended lutalysing 11 days after breeding. which we recently did, and then around 3 days after that she came into heat.


----------

